# Weird vine growing off of Wisteria... (picture finally)



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Any clue what this is? 




I'm talking about the thin, noduled vine-like thing growing off the top of the Wisteria..... it can't be part of the actual plant, as Wisteria just grows taller/bushier, it doesn't send out runners.

I've pulled it off a few of the plants before, but it just comes back. It's on most of my Wisteria plants and it's in both tanks.

It's not hurting anything, I just wonder what it is..... 


Thanks for the input.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Never seen it. I wouldn't even pull it off. Just leave it. Almost looks like a bloom stalk.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll leave it. If it starts to choke off the plant or take over the tank, then I'll take action.

Um... what's a bloom stalk exactly? I mean... can it grow flowers "under water?"


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I doubt it will. Some plants will bloom underwater. My Anubias are doing it now and I have some Saggitaria doing it also.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Weird. Thanks though!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Look up bladderwort. If that is what it is, it's a real nusiance. Took me a couple of months to get rid of it.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Susan - I'll check it out. 

Is Bladder Wort something that gets stuck on Wisteria (or other plants) and then just starts to grow and spread? Also, since it grows so fast... wouldn't it be beneficial for water conditions, or is it too small to make much of a difference?

I did read that it's a carnivorous plant that catches microscopic things... so if I even have a planaria or other little bug infestation, maybe it'll turn out to be a help.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It don't usually eat planeria, but I have seen it eat a baby shrimp. I know people that keeps it in their tanks but it can get unsightly and take over everything.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh........ not good.......... I have 2 shrimp left over from the massacre that killed all the other ones, and I'd been thinking about getting a few more....

Do you know if it can hurt the fish - I know Hydra, which is an organism and not a plant - can sting them....


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

bladderwort would only bother very small fry.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm good then! Thanks.


----------

